
Amazon In-Car Delivery - chrisan
https://amazon.com/keyincar
======
parvenu74
What could _ _possibly_ _ go wrong? Actually, this is an innovative idea to
try to solve the problem of how a retailer with little to no physical
locations can be more convenient. If weren't constitutionally impossible I
could see Amazon wanting to take over the Postal System...

------
tantalor
Previous discussion:

 _Audi and Amazon to try car-boot delivery service (2015)_

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9426589](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9426589)

